# Are Head Bolts TTY Type?



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Are the head bolts on my '95 HB 4WD Pickup w/ V6 and Auto TTY type bolts? Looking online in this forum, and in Haynes Manual I find much discussion of head bolts, but no clear indication as to whether or not they're TTY. Maybe I'm just missing something. (One reason I ask is to determine whether or not I need to get an angle gauge.)

Thanks!

(Apologies if this question is actually answered in another post, and I just missed it.)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, they are torque-to-yield. They do provide a measurement check for the old bolts to let you know if you can re-use them, but, personally, I would purchase a head bolt set. The torque specs and pattern can be found on page EM-31 of the factory service manual's "engine mechanical" section. You can download that section from here:

1995 Nissan Hardbody Truck Service Manual - Loose Sections - Free with Registration - Nissanhelp.com

You don't have to get an angle wrench. The manual gives you a foot/pound option if you don't have an angle wrench to do it that way. If you do want to do angle torque tightening, you can get one from an auto parts store that has a loaner tool program, like Autozone or AAP.


----------



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

smj,
Thank you very much! Really appreciated.
Best Regards!


----------

